# Friendly wager?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know Jahan and Pro have one going; I offered CS, but he is apparently only confident in mouthing off when there is nothing on the line?? :mrgreen: 
Any who, any takers? Avatar at the choice of the opposing team's fan through 12/1/2010. Time sensitive offer, must be in by 3:15.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, fine! I have extended the offer to 9:15, any one?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

last chance


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Going once....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, I already have a bet with Pro. :lol: :lol: Dude the game is over, no one is going to bet now.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

No sht sherlock. What was the bet with Pro? I want pics!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Sorry, I already have a bet with Pro. :lol: :lol: Dude the game is over, no one is going to bet now.


You don't know Ute fans very well, CS was about to accept until you tipped him off.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I already have a bet with Pro. :lol: :lol: Dude the game is over, no one is going to bet now.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah right :lol: :lol: :lol: I have to buy Pro dinner at Texas Roadhouse


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pro, I hear the 18 ounce Texas T-Bone is nice. ($20), make sure you have a Three course meal just to rub it in!! Betting on the Utes over the Cougs this year was just plain stupid... Not that either team was great this year but the Cougs were the better team for sure.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

winning in OT by 3 points isnt what I call a huge spanking Nortah. The game could have went either way.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Who said anything about a huge spanking? Thats gross man.

I never said it would be a blow out... just the the Y was a better team. And they proved that with a W tonight! There you go CS, i'm happy my team won. Pro savor that meal!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Who said anything about a huge spanking? That's gross man.


CS you start by talking about his wife tucking him in bed and now this? Just so you know, since you are curious, Nor-tah does way too much fishing to get any of that funny business. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Who said anything about a huge spanking? Thats gross man.
> 
> I never said it would be a blow out... just the the Y was a better team. And they proved that with a W tonight! There you go CS, i'm happy my team won. Pro savor that meal!!


Again Nortah, BYU might have won the game by 3 points, but that doesnt mean they are so much better. Like I said the game could have went either way. BYU and Utah are always close scoring games, but in 2004 and 2008 where BYU got throttled or spanked as you like it called. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU got throttled or spanked as you like it called. :lol: :lol:


 :?: :?:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> *I know Jahan and Pro have one going*; I offered CS, but he is apparently only confident in mouthing off when there is nothing on the line?? :mrgreen:
> Any who, any takers? Avatar at the choice of the opposing team's fan through 12/1/2010. Time sensitive offer, must be in by 3:15.


We did? :? If we did I will honor it, but I don't remember betting anyone.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know Jahan and Pro have one going*; I offered CS, but he is apparently only confident in mouthing off when there is nothing on the line?? :mrgreen:
> ...


Me neither. I made the one with CS for this game, and one with stablebuck on the Air Force game. 8)


----------

